# Cracked Block



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all. I have a 1980 Dasher Wagon, Automatic, non-diesel, stock 1.6L 4 cyl. engine. Unfortunately, there is a crack from one of the coolant passages to the outside, not into the cylinders. I removed the head to verify this. I tried to seal it up with JB Weld, as I've read it sometimes works, but it still leaks coolant when running up to temp. I'm thinking about putting in a new engine. Question is: 

What engines will fit in this car will little to no modification? 

I'm not looking to "supe up" the car. Although I wouldn't mind an upgrade. I just want it to run reliably with the smallest amount of time, effort, and money. If I got the block out of the car, could the crack be welded? 

I'm thinking about selling this car if anyone's interested, though I really hate to see it go. I'd like to fix it up before selling, but if anyone here is interested in it "as is", let me know. It runs pretty well, even with the cracked block (I haven't been driving it since the crack occurred). It had an overheating problem a while back which I think I fixed with a new thermo-switch, but not before the crack happened. Body is in great shape with just a few small scratches and dings here and there. Very little rust. I can send more pics if interested. I'm in southeast Connecticut if you want to see it.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

A 1.7 long block from a Rabbit should bolt up fine and dandy. A 1.8l GTI long block might bolt and go.


----------



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Has anyone here ever put a different engine in their Dasher or B1? Could a diesel engine from the same year go right in?


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

ScottyinCT said:


> Thanks for the info. Has anyone here ever put a different engine in their Dasher or B1? Could a diesel engine from the same year go right in?


P.O. of my '79 Dasher had already measured his spare Ford 351W V8 & said it would fit fine! Knowing him fairly well, he would have been just the guy to machine an adapter & make it work, and even work well. But can you imagine the torque steer with 400 lb/ft on tap @ 2500rpm?

Fortunately instead, I bought it, restored it & drove it for several years, until a red light runner tried to stuff an entire Chevy 3/4 ton into the Dasher's front end. That, however, did not fit.

An Audi or Passat V6, with its corresponding 5-or 6-speed manual trans would probably fit fairly well, while adding another 90-125lbs(depending on whether alloy or iron block) to the front end, not quite as bad on the wagon as on a sedan or coupe, especially if the battery is moved to the rear. Shocks, anti-sway bars & tire size juggling could make it handle OK, and make for an interesting 'sleeper'.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

ScottyinCT said:


> Could a diesel engine from the same year go right in?


Buy a diesel Dasher. It will be cheaper and easier


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Wow, talk about time warp, that thing is amazing for its age. The wheels are unusual...haven't seen those before.

If you like it you should fix it and keep driving it. It's always better to put money into something you know versus trading (selling) off your trouble and potentially buying something else that has other more complicated troubles.

The 1.7 or 1.8L 8v engine is the easiest swap imo, the 1.8 is particularly plentiful to get.

Converting to diesel and maintaining completely stock systems would require more than just the engine but a person could do it. There's electrical and fuel related stuff that would need to be swapped over. Swaps are time consuming etc.

nice car


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

like some of the guys are saying. Use a 1.8 and be good to go. I have a spare engine waiting to get rebuilt and it is from a fox.


----------



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Maybe I'll start looking around for a 1.8. 

FYI, for anyone who lives in Connecticut/Rhode Island area, I recently met a mechanic at Eastern Wholesalers in Franklin, CT who loves to work on older VW, air and watercooled, although he mostly works on newer VW and Audi. He's an older guy who seemed to really know his stuff. He's currently looking into finding a new engine for me and what it would cost for him to do the swap. If his price isn't too crazy, I may just have him do it. I've called a bunch of other VW specialist shops in the area and none of them want to touch my old Dasher.


----------



## QuantumEngineer (Feb 11, 2012)

May have an engine and transmission that will work for you. Just bought a 1983 Quantum Coupe with 1.7L. My plan for the car is to put a 1.6L TD engine and transmission from a TD sedan in place of the gas setup.

The gas engine has 133k miles on it and runs great. Also has the 5 speed transmission. Would be willing to part with both. Let me know if you are interested. Can work with you on getting it shipped.

FYI - A friend of mine has a 1979 Dasher coupe with a diesel and 4 speed transmission. Definitely turns more RPM's without the 5th gear compared to the Quantum. Having the 5th gear should give a good boost in fuel economy.


----------



## ScottyinCT (Apr 20, 2011)

QuantumEngineer said:


> May have an engine and transmission that will work for you.


I am interested. I just sent you a PM.


----------

